# Try to not crack a smile...



## o hey tyler (Jan 27, 2011)

Saw this on Attack of the Show the other day, and I instantly giggled. (Meant to post this in the Off Topic Forum, as it's not photo related.... *Maybe a mod could fix?* Danke!)


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 27, 2011)

I win!  I dont get it!  But I have never seen little big planet?


----------



## ethan09 (Jan 27, 2011)

it's cute. they must have spent lots of time doing the setup!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 27, 2011)

I own the game.. but i still dont get the appeal of it. haha


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't know, I was thinking of the numerous hours it took to construct their office in this fashion. The rehearsal of the a cappella opening song in the 1st level of LBP, and the amount of creativity involved might be inspiring for some. 

I guess people are just lame though. :thumbdown: At least Ethan got that this wasn't just a little "Okay guys set up the office real quick for this one shot".


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 27, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> I don't know, I was thinking of the numerous hours it took to construct their office in this fashion. The rehearsal of the a cappella opening song in the 1st level of LBP, and the amount of creativity involved might be inspiring for some.
> 
> I guess people are just lame though. :thumbdown: At least Ethan got that this wasn't just a little "Okay guys set up the office real quick for this one shot".



I ment the game itself ( not being as appealing)... not the video.  The Capella is catchy.. and they obviously busted their arses making the setup. I give em credit for that! :lmao:

Guess im Lame.  I'm cool with that.


----------



## sharonh (Feb 3, 2011)

I dont get it either


----------



## wirelessnikon (Feb 13, 2011)

Creativity knows no bounds


----------



## iRay808 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol @ the abominable snowman. Very creative. I can imagine how long it took them to make everything. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Davor (Feb 13, 2011)

wow that's cool, my girlfriend owns the game but i hate playing it, ill be honest some of those soundtracks just make you pull your hair out.


----------

